# I would like to see pdf files on Tivo



## renkablue (Sep 16, 2007)

My pc has an outline in pdf useable like a classroom teaching format and I would like Tivo to allow me to play it on the television.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Someone could write an HME app to 'view' the PDF on a PC and display it on the TiVo as an image.


----------

